# How To Cure



## TyPo (Mar 19, 2007)

HOW THE FUCK DO YOU CURE??? I'll BE THE FIRST ONE TO START THIS FORUM....WHAT ARE DIFFERENT WAYS OF WHICH TO CURE....ALSO, WATS THE EASIEST AND FASTEST WAY TO CURE? HOW LONG TO DO THIS...ETC...THANKS.


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

Commercial growers take the colas from the plant and manicure them before drying. They usually dry them on a line, upside-down, which is fine. 

However, usually airflow is forced, and temps too high, humidity too low. As soon as the buds are considered dry (usually a few days), it is sold. The reason for this behavior is the fact they are, as I said, commercial growers and in a constant hurry to exchange their buds for cash. Every minute counts and they don't want to 'waste' the space or the time needed for drying and curing. This results in harsh, grassy tasting weed that lacks the full-bodied flavor and smooth stone of properly dried and cured bud. To do it right: 

At harvest-time all you have to do is cut the plant as low as possible and hang the whole thing upside down to dry on a line. The room you use to dry should be the about the same size you grew in (if not the same room). The humidity should remain a constant 50-60&#37;. Too high and buds will mold, too low and they dry too fast and taste bad. Temperature should be around 65-68 degrees, wherever possible. Make sure the room is dark, as light degrades THC. 

All kinds of processes, like the transport of sugars inside the plant still take place, even when you cut it down. These processes will slowly come to an end while the drying progresses, but are the main factor for the end-taste of your smoke. That is the first reason why you don't want to quick-dry your weed. The second reason is the way that a plant dries. Plants are made up of cells and, as we all know, cells contain mainly water. Exposed to air, the (dying) plant's outer cells will dry out first but the above-mentioned processes will still transfer water from the inner cells to the dryer outer cells, thus causing the plant to dry equally all over. By removing the stalk and cutting off the individual colas, you prevent this natural process by taking away the extra moisture that would be drawn from the stem to the leaves and bud. Got it? Good! Moving on... 

Make sure you hang the plants so that they do not touch each other (invites mold). With constant temp and humidity, the plants should be ready for manicuring in 3-4 weeks. At this time trim colas from the main stalk, and trim large and medium fan leaves (save them for making hash), leaving most of the smaller leaves sticking out of the bud in tact. Hang them up again and for a day or two, until 'popcorn' dry. The stems should snap when you bend them, and the bud should be dry, but not brittle. Now for the curing... 

Trim all remaining leaf (save for hashmaking) tight to the buds, and trim smaller buds from larger stems. Store them airtight; air at this point degrades THC. Note- ziplock bags are not airtight! You could use buckets with an airtight lid like used for food and sauces and such, but the best containers are those glass jars with the rubber seal and latch. Just put as much bud in it as possible using light pressure. The point is to fill it as much as possible, so not too much air remains in the container. The less air, the better. To be safe, check them the next day to make sure it's still dry (did not 'sweat'). Any excess moisture at this point will invite mold. If it did sweat and is moist (soft) again, lay the bud out on something other than newspaper and put in a dry place to get the last water out. 

Repack and place the container in a cool, dark place, like a refrigerator. Note- fridges have high humidity so they must be absolutely airtight. 
The longer it sits (up to around a month, maybe longer in the fridge) the better it gets, both in taste and potency. At around the month mark, you can move it to the freezer to almost stop the aging and curing process. Once you've got some buds stored in the freezer, you have a private stash that will last a long time. If you've got the patience to wait, the smoke will be sweet and smooth. The high will be mellow, and longer lasting. If you grew enough to last you a while, then after a few harvests you will be able to have properly cured buds at your disposal, with no downtime waiting for the next batch to cure! 

If you're not in a hurry to sell your crop you owe it to your head to wait the extra time and have great tasting, very potent bud! Curing is the only way to make harvested bud more potent, so try it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

There are many methods to dry and cure plants, what I am going to explain is just my method of doing it. First off let me say how nugs dry depends on the strain, some dry tight and hard, others dry soft and fluffy. There is many ways of drying your herb and each has its good points and solid methods. This is simply the way I do it. 






*Heres what I do:* 

Once the plants are mature and ready for harvest, cut the plants down and hang them upside down in dark & dry area. 

Remove all fan leaves and other big leaves. 

Let the plants hang for about 3 days or until the outsides of the bud begin to feel dry. You can gently squeeze the buds and you should be able to feel that they are still soft and wet in the middle. 

Remove all the buds from the plant, then clip and manicure them as normal. The left over material from this step is excellent for making oil, hash, and bubble! 

I then place the buds on empty cardboard beer flats in a dark and dry area so they may continue to slowly dry. 

I like to flip the buds over daily until they are nearly brittle dry, sometimes this will take over a week for the bigger buds and colas. Again you can gently squeeze the buds to ensure they are dry in the middle. 

Once the buds have dried on the flats, put them into paper bags. I like to use the large paper bags that you can find at most grocery stores. Put about 3 inches of buds into the bottom of a bag and roll the top over as though it were a lunch bag. 

Open the bag once or twice daily, mixing and shaking the buds around. They'll sweat out the moisture from the insides of the buds to the outside where they will dry. Doing this ensures they will dry slowly which leaves a nice smooth product. 

Once the buds are dry in the paper bags, I like to place them into plastic zip-lock bags for two or three days. 

Watch the buds to see if they become wet again or the bag sweats after leaving them in the plastic. This tells you that they are not dry and should be placed back into the paper bags for further drying. One sure way to tell if the buds are completely dry is to bend the buds. If the stem within the bud snap when bent, they you know it is dry. If the stem bends and does not snap or crack then it is a pretty good indication that there is still moisture within the bud. 

Once you are certain the buds are dry by leaving them in the plastic bags for two or three days, then you can place them into mason jars to cure. Using this method eliminates having to open the jars daily and letting excess moisture dry which can form on the glass. I find it can mould too easily in the glass if not watched carefully. 

At this point when everything is bone dry, I like to package up my herbs into appropriate sized bags and store in tupperware containers which I place into my freezer. A warning if your ganja is not bone dry, it can and will mould and spoil in the freezer if you are not certain everything is absolutely ready for this type of storage. 

If you decide to place your buds into jars I would suggest to continue to check the jars every day for a week or two until you're sure they are dry. Then you can vacuum seal and store the jars away in a safe and dark location for a rainy day. 

Now you can open one jar at a time and enjoy. I've found that nugs kept in jars for 6+ months cure well and taste great, however nugs sealed in jars for over a year are incredible.


----------



## mogie (Mar 19, 2007)

NOTE: The following methods are for &#8220;quick drying&#8221; purposes only, and results should not be compared to cannabis, which would normally be dried and cured correctly. Also, buds that are removed before maturity will reduce your plants potential yield. 

Hey everybody! Well as my first indoor grow comes to a halt, I'd like to express my views and personal experience with different methods of quick drying out some buds straight off the plant. I&#8217;ve tried tons of different methods as none of the first ones I tried ever satisfied me. Now before I start I must state that air-drying your buds is THE best way to dry and curing is certainly advised. Additionally the ideal way to smoke buds right off the plant would be a vaporizer. But for those who might not like vaporizers or don&#8217;t have the money to buy/make one, and who are running short on the stash but have a plethora in the closet so close to being done. To all of you I offer my experiences and maybe a few methods you haven&#8217;t tried before. Ill start simple and go through and share my views. 

*The Oven* 
The only thing I can say to this is 'hey it does work' you can smoke pot dried in the oven. Taste and potency all goes to crap, but smoke will go out of your mouth as you exhale. If that&#8217;s all you crave, then this is the simplest way to dry your herbs out, just keep an eye on it. I find oven-dried weed to be lacking in everything, including the high. 

*Microwave* 
When used on lower power settings (40-50&#37 can do an adequate job. Mind you it still tastes like crap and certainly not as potent as air-dried, but in a pinch it will work. Keep an eye on it and go for short 5- 10 second bursts. 

_Dankmaster's Microwave Steam Method_ 
A vast improvement in quick dry technology. It does a satisfactory job fairly quickly. Trichomes don&#8217;t burst and flavor while not great isn&#8217;t awful anymore -- which is all I can say for any of the previously mentioned methods. What the method does is use steam to dry out the weed. 

Necessary items 

*Tupperware container with lid. 

*Buds fresh off the plant (cut into small pieces, don&#8217;t shred them &#8211; cut into nice little chunks). 

*3-paper towels. 

*Microwave with power setting options. 

*Water. 

First, take 1/4 piece of a paper towel and lay it on the bottom of the Tupperware container. Then put your cut up weed on the paper towel. Next, take two paper towels, fold them several times and get them wet. Wring out most of the water. You want the paper towels wet but not dripping. Now, you lay the paper towels over the top of the Tupperware making sure that you completely and evenly cover the top. Then take the lid and squeeze it almost all the way on. When I say almost I mean to get all sides and corners on tight except for one corner to allow the steam to exit. Now your ready to put your steam dryer in the microwave. 

Set the microwave power to 40 or 50 %. I recommend 40% -- I tried it on full power the first few times and it didn&#8217;t work nearly as well. Now set it for a minute and let it go. Take it out and let the steam evaporate out and let sit for 15-20 seconds. If the bottom paper towel (the one that the buds are on) is wet change it. If the two paper towels you were using are dry make sure to re-wet and wring out and put back over top and put lid on in same way. 

Now microwave at 40-50% for another minute and repeat process for typically 3-5 minutes. This is the best method if you need the herb in less than 20 minutes. 

*Ballast Drying Method* 
Cut up fresh buds and place them in an envelope evenly spread out. Close the envelope and place it on top of your ballast. Obviously you need a remote ballast to do this. Built in ballasts typically get too hot. I've tried this a few times. I typically left it on the ballast while the light was on for 2 to 3 hours. As I remember I always kept over or under drying the buds. On retrospect I would say go for a little bit too dry because you can put it in an airtight container and allow the moisture to be sucked out of the stem. Taste was good for a quick dry, and potency seemed acceptable. 

*My Toaster Oven method* 
Turn your toaster oven onto bake on the lowest setting it has. Take your herb and cut it up small similar to the steam method. Then take the tray you would use to say, toast peanuts and put the cut up herb onto the tray. Next place the tray ON TOP of the toaster oven NOT inside it! Turn the pieces of herb over every 5 minutes or so. This typically takes a good 20-30 minutes but is well worth the wait. When dried right the taste still isn&#8217;t great, but its the best of the already mentioned methods. The high is great, the trichomes remain intact and the smoke is semi-smooth. I like it and it works pretty well. 
*The Quick Dry Toaster Technique* 

Contributed by:*Apollo11Genius* 

I have tried most of the quick dry methods in the current quick dry FAQ. The quicker ones usually didn't produce good quick dried bud (oven, microwave, etc) and the longer ones did produce quicker dried buds but not QUICK dried buds When I say quick, I mean I need my buds ready in at least less than half an hour!!! 

I found the most convenient, quick, and least destructive way to quick dry weed for me is with a piece of equipment that almost all of us have -- a plain ol' TOASTER! 

What I do is set my toaster on a low setting (1-3). Mine also has a 'defrost' setting which is supposed to make it cook for a longer time, although that's not necessary for this method. You'll need to expiriment with your particular toaster to find out which settings works best for you. 

The goal is to heat the bud enough so that the moisture within the bud evaporates, but without vaporizing or bursting the THC-laden trichs by overcooking them (or burning the bud itself!). The low toaster settings usually will accomplish this. 

My method is to take a piece of foil about 4"x4" or so. I take small buds no wider than a finger and no longer than your thumb or pinky and place them into the foil. I make essentially a dugout out of the foil for the weed to go into so it doesn't fall into the toaster (essential!) the foil on the sides and going up to the top of the bud and maybe a little over but not completely enclosing it (enclosing the foil will cause it to retain moisture). Also do not wrap tightly we don't want to burn the bud on the foil. Personally I use the new nonstick foil, but that's also not necessary. 

Put the foil dugout containing the weed lengthwise onto the top of one of the toaster slots and let it sink down about 3/4-1" into the toaster. Use the wide foil on the top/side to spread over the top outside of the toaster to keep the foil/weed from falling down into the slot. 

Run the toaster. Allow it to set a couple of minutes until it starts to cool down (a lot of RESIDUAL heat is used to evaporate the moisture... we want to heat it up as much as possible without burning or vaporizing trichs, then let the residual heat absorbed by the toaster and foil and radiated by the toaster coils slowly bake the weed in between operating the toaster. Optimally I run the toaster about every 4 or 5 minutes. Repeat until the bud is dry to your likings. I usually flip the bud in the dugout every 2 or 3 gos to make sure it doesn't burn and dry the bud evenly. Within a half an hour you will have decently burnable bud. The smaller the buds the quicker the drying. 

To get the best results, let it sit longer between operation (like closer to 10 minutes) to allow the heat to full dissipate and go for about an hour instead of 30 minutes. The bud will be much more thoroughly dried (the quicker method can leave the insides a bit moist still on thicker buds, but no moisture than i've bought many bags of KB ) with the longer method. 

I find using this method I usually get about 80-90% of the potency of properly dried (but not cured) bud -- with a slower dry you can keep almost all the potency. The key is not overheating. 

As far as the taste goes, if you grow with chems I don't know what your buds will taste like as I don't. I grow 100% organic and my quick dried buds are perfectly tolerable and as tastey as most commercial sensemilla and definitely better tasting than schwag! If you are wanting to do a lot of quick drying, I recommend going organic as I wouldn't want to taste unflushed chem buds! 

My buds quick dried look like my regular dried buds... they aren't all messed up from some freaky quick dry and they can be dried on short notice! 

One final note, much like regular dried buds they do retain some moisture inside unless you take the longer time to completely dry them out with the quick dry (which IS possible -- just takes longer), so if you do not smoke them immediately, they may regain some of the moisture lost just as fresh dried buds put in a mason jar will regain some moisture when you first put them in a mason jar. 

A word of caution AND advice -- as many will tell you, drying is part of the process of activating the THC in the trichomes. Smoking wet weed is a WASTE as it doesn't burn well and you barely get high off of it (unless you don't have a tolerance) -- be sure to give it at least 20-30 minutes and make sure the outside is dry to the touch and inside is no moister than a bag of kb you've gotten that's on the 'moist' side -- and for advice, taking the longer time to completely dry the bud will result in more potent buds than only a partial drying.


----------



## TyPo (Mar 19, 2007)

I did not know that curing buds longer makes it better, thanks man...I will definetly consider this when the time comes.


----------



## GraF (Mar 20, 2007)

those are the most detailed references to curing around, that should definately be *STICKIED* in this section... agree??


----------



## Air (Mar 20, 2007)

I put fresh buds on top of my 1000 watt hood and can be smoked in about 30 min tastes awesome and gets you high, Microwaving sucks.


----------



## drochoker (Mar 21, 2007)

putting in front of a heat vent or something...and it keeps it potency and taste...you can just smoke em faster

should take around 4 days or so...depending on the strain


----------



## reeffermadness (Mar 23, 2007)

awesome post! am going to have to experiment this next time around!


----------



## hondaturbo (Mar 28, 2007)

has anyone tried putting their buds in a room with a dehumidifier(Sp?)


----------



## soloudithertz (Mar 29, 2007)

i remember once i sat a bud on top of my ballast for about an hour and it was ready to smoke


----------



## novatrans (Mar 29, 2007)

Moogie? Are you saying that you take two months to properly dry and cure your herb?


----------



## potroast (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know what mogie does, but that write-up was copied from Drugs Forum. 

As for me, I line dry for about a week, (I live in an arid climate) and then seal up in metal tins for 3-4 weeks, opening regularly to check on them.

HTH


----------



## mogie (Mar 29, 2007)

No it takes about 10 to 15 days depending on the time of the year (how warm and humid it is) followed by a few weeks of burping.


----------



## stickyhits (Mar 29, 2007)

mogie what kind of camera do you have that was a good close up pic


----------



## mogie (Mar 30, 2007)

All this info and more are in the FAQ section under harvesting.


----------



## TyPo (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks for awsome info mogie


----------



## cali-high (Mar 30, 2007)

just hand your buds on a clothsline and it will be ready in 5-7 days and get a high times magazine and it will tell you everything


----------



## guitarman7311 (Jan 14, 2009)

Curing shmuring, just leave ur plant in a dark closet for a month it will smoke and taste great. If it dries too much then pop it in sum jars but for the most part my weed always taste and smokes killer, why should I be opening a friggin jar every day lmao !!! Oops !!.


----------



## boggermania (Jan 19, 2009)

could a food dehydrator work? i was wondering because i have a nice dehydrator for makin jerky


----------



## AeroKing (Jan 19, 2009)

Dehydrators work ok for a fairly quick dry of smaller nugs. Figure on about 2 days. Consider running it intermittently for 18 hrs on, 6 hrs off, it will make them dry more evenly.


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 19, 2009)

hondaturbo said:


> has anyone tried putting their buds in a room with a dehumidifier(Sp?)


I used a desiccant (damp rid) in a cup in the box where I dried. DO NOT DO THIS! The damp rid absorbs moisture from the air, much like a dehumidifier, causing buds to dry to fast and taste grassy. I suppose if you have a huge amount to dry this may be an option, but fresh air in and moist air out as in the grow room would be better to maintain the humidity around 50%. Drying too fast is a mistake except for a small amount if you are out!

Just my opinion. Nothing else.


----------



## Baz (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice thread!


----------



## undulator (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah great post, I sampled some of my first grow the other night after hanging buds (tiny) upside down for a few days and in a plastic container for a few days and came up with a buxx but a grassy taste so I agree here, patience is a virtue!


----------



## snoop2217 (Mar 13, 2009)

mogie said:


> ....At around the month mark, you can move it to the freezer to almost stop the aging and curing process. Once you've got some buds stored in the freezer, you have a private stash that will last a long time.


Um, im believing the freezer idea is bad. When you freeze your weed, the trichs freeze also. The trichs are so brittle after frozen you will lose many more with the slightest movement including when you get some to smoke. Refrigerator is best because it doesn't freeze the trichs


----------



## jordisgarden (Apr 13, 2009)

so am i supposed to wait to manicure them. because someone else on here said that they manicure the buds then hang em on a line. is it one of those things where you can do it either way? like manicure em then hang em, or hang em let em dry then manicure em. how about hang em and dry em at the same time you manicure them.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 13, 2009)

jordisgarden said:


> so am i supposed to wait to manicure them. because someone else on here said that they manicure the buds then hang em on a line. is it one of those things where you can do it either way? like manicure em then hang em, or hang em let em dry then manicure em. how about hang em and dry em at the same time you manicure them.


Correct. I don't cut anything until they are near dry and ready for the paper bag. It is more difficult manicuring when dry, but it has worked well for me and I am not ready to f with a good thing. The logic is slowing the dry and protecting the buds/trichs from light and being knocked off. But if I had a huge garden, I would cut branches and manicure...oh yeah I hang the whole plant, not branches.


----------



## oldMcDonald (Apr 13, 2009)

ok huys ive read up on harvesting, curing, and drying, and the one thing ive been wondering is when do i seperate the small buds from the large cola?


----------



## LordCody (Apr 13, 2009)

alright u guys know that superdank that brings tears to your eyes when u smell it...u know that danknes su buy from the club??how do i get my bud to cure like that....lol dense,..but not dry,...dry,.but not to wet...haha crisp!!


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 14, 2009)

oldMcDonald said:


> ok huys ive read up on harvesting, curing, and drying, and the one thing ive been wondering is when do i seperate the small buds from the large cola?


I do this after the paper bag, before the jar.



LordCody said:


> alright u guys know that superdank that brings tears to your eyes when u smell it...u know that danknes su buy from the club??how do i get my bud to cure like that....lol dense,..but not dry,...dry,.but not to wet...haha crisp!!


Some things proper cure can't...well...cure. But slow dry seems to help as well as not over drying. Some strains take longer to cure also. My K-train was good after 1 week in the jars, but the Headband, though pretty nice after 2 weeks, I tried yesterday at 4 weeks and it now has better flavor and smell...but now it is near gone. Patience goes a long way. If it dries too fast you can not go back and it will taste/smell grassy. This last statement is partly from experience and partly second hand.


----------



## smoke.como.weed (May 17, 2009)

really appreciate this thread, I used the microwave method on some buds that weren't quite done and they had a bad nutrient taste due to not being flushed or ripe enough but they smoked pretty well.


----------



## bongReaper666 (Jun 17, 2009)

hell yea i like the steam method i might try it!


----------



## ceilingbeds (Jul 23, 2009)

I didn't read all of the posts... read the first one and he is covering all that you need to know... I do have some disagreements though...

yes cutting the whole plant and hanging to dry will let the natural plants processs of drying happen uniformly... but IT IS A BITCH! to manicure once it's dried... And the plant will still do it's natural process if you manicure before you hang... just cut your long stems and your top bud... so that the cells can still grab water from the stems... sometiems i will just cut the big fan leaves and leave the little ones (that are sticking out of the bud) and then manicure those after drying...but still so much harder to do. So basically it's easier to guarantee it works the way it's supposed to if you cut the whole plant... but works just as well as long as you keep the conditions right.

And forcing air flow is fine as long as your temps and humidity are controlled and set to proper settings.. just circulate the air around the room...don't blow it right on the hangning stems and buds.

his curing is almost right on... but I avoid the freezer because even a fully dryed and cured bud will still contain 1-5 % water...water feezess...it will then damage your trichomes...no bueno!!!! so avoid the freezer.

So that you can put your buds in the fridge once you have that glass jar... you can buy these machines that suck the air out of the jar... kind of like those ones that do it with the plastic bags.. I have never seen them or used them, but am going to this time around so I will try to find where I saw one advertised once and post.

All these people talking about speeding up the processs...DON"T listen...unless your just trying to get high... but shit you could go light your whole plant on fire when it's flowering and you'd get high... but its still stupid.... if you're looking for the best quality do it right


----------



## "SmokinForever" (Aug 20, 2009)

drochoker said:


> putting in front of a heat vent or something...and it keeps it potency and taste...you can just smoke em faster
> 
> should take around 4 days or so...depending on the strain


 My buddy does that and his stuff is always way to dry and tastes like shit!!!!


----------



## phugh92 (Oct 28, 2009)

i just got some bomb nugs off some sativa plants i had. i have already dried the nugs and are now curing in an air tight jar. i am looking to cure as fast as possible. should i put my jar in the freezer??


----------



## Weed Daddy (Oct 29, 2009)

phugh92 said:


> i just got some bomb nugs off some sativa plants i had. i have already dried the nugs and are now curing in an air tight jar. i am looking to cure as fast as possible. should i put my jar in the freezer??


You have done all the work, dont rush it now !! If u want a bit quicker cure, open the jars a couple times daily for like an hour, then close em up. It shouldnt be much longer now..... Enjoy


----------



## jdarwin93 (Oct 29, 2009)

my cure method. 

1. trim all fan leaves and leave small pointy leaves to wrap around bud. 
2. hang for 5 days or so till nice and dry.
3. put in brown paper bag for another 3 days. It may take longer or shorter depending on how quick they dry
4 put them in mason jars small or big ones depending on amount of bud you got. ( i taped the mason jars in black electrical tape to prevent light and then stored them in cool dark spot. 
5. check them daily for the first week and rotate them and check for mold. after the first week you should be good and let them sit for a good 2 months for a solid smoke.


----------



## CyberSecks (Feb 8, 2010)

so dry buds in a air tight jar are fine in a fridge?
how long can they last like that?
awsome info btw!


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is what most people do. Cut and clip one by one. Hang each one on a string or coat hanger in a dark room with good air flow. Three days later you will cut all the buds off. Take those buds and put them into a black garbage bag and sweat for 6 hours in a warm area. Then take your bud and put it on a screen with a fan underneeth it. Now after a day of that take your bud and sweat again for 4 hours and put back on the screens for another day and bam. Your stems will crack and people cant complain because you got some chronic. 
I hate paper/ cardboard.... Makes your buds smell bad. Like chinese news papAr


----------



## mr.smileyface (Feb 8, 2010)

CyberSecks said:


> so dry buds in a air tight jar are fine in a fridge?
> how long can they last like that?
> awsome info btw!


 Never put moist or wet buds into a jar longer than 12 hours. MOLD!!!!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 8, 2010)

u want moisture in ur buds still when u cure..all u gotta do is dry ur bud for 5-14days depending on the size of the nugs or when the very TIPS of ur stems crack..u want ur temp at 65-78 and the humidity at about 40-50%..then put it in mason jars and open them twice a day for 45minutes - 2hours..do this for at least 2weeks till ur stems all snap(not just the tips)..pretty easy


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3tqnh6a-1g


----------



## SEXWAX (Apr 1, 2010)

hondaturbo said:


> has anyone tried putting their buds in a room with a dehumidifier(Sp?)


I used a dehumidifier in my spare room. I hung/ dried the buds in the closet as well as cure in the dark closet. I have a fan circulating air in the closet the whols time with a dark sheet over the closet (do not have closet doors) as well as dark sheets over the windows. This way I can get air in the closet and through the windows without effecting my efforts to keep it dark. When drying the buds will dry in a few days rather than 5-7 because humidity will be so low. Some say this creates a harsh taste but we taste tested some of both kinds (had two plants, diff strains) so Im sure with a proper flush and grow you will not have an issue.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 4, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## OZUT (Apr 4, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## SOURD777 (Apr 4, 2010)

My ways to cure for fast smoking buds and fully cured buds.

*If i am low on weed and need weed ASAP.*

I harvest and trim completely.
I break the wet bud into dime size buds and put it in brown bag and stuff it between the base board heater and put the heater on at 75F for over night and next day i have GOOD TASTING GOOD POTENTCY BUT HARSH TASTING BUDS.

So its good enough to smoke if you are short on weed.


*IF I HAVE WEED LEFT OVER AND I HAVE ABOUT A MONTH OR SO TO DO THE DRYING/CURE*

I hang the buds plant upside down with only MAJOR HUGE fan leaves cut off. (drying with most bud leaves and not trimming seems to give the buds moe flavor but dried a bit slower.)
I let it hang in room temp in dark dry place for about 3~7 days depending on density of the buds.
Than i finish trimming and put the buds inside a glass jar WITH THE LIDS OPENED.!!!(different from others)
I leave my glass jars open for another day for the first time so the excessive moist that comes out of the buds vaporates.
Than i close it the next day or so when buds are almost fully dry and stiff on the outside layer of the buds.

Thats when curing starts.

Leave it in the jar and crack it open once or twice a day to check out buds.. Drool on them and take pics etc. Should be few mins a day.

When a week or two passes youll start seeing how the trichomes turn a bit amber and starts to come out of the buds and more visable. Week 3 ~4 passes the weed has almost full flavor and the "weed" smell starts to come out.
After this phase you can just start smoking it and leave it in jar and by the time you get to end of your stash.

Those buds will be the most smoothest and most potent.!

Just my ways of curing drying.


NEVER DRY IN MICROWAVE. WASTE OF WEED.


----------



## KwittRR (Oct 4, 2010)

When should I trim the small leaves on the outside of the bud... When they are brittle and almost fall of when touched? Then after I trim go straight to the jars with them and air them out for about an hour 2 times a day for a week then let them be for about a month after? Sound about right lol?


----------



## plaguedog (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=156237

Hygrometers....enough said.


----------



## BigBudE (Oct 5, 2010)

For quick drying you can also use dry ice. Ive never done it but heard it works super good. It tells how to do it in jorge cervantes newest book. If any wants to know how let me know and ill type it up on here for you.


----------



## lugger37 (Sep 16, 2011)

Yes I alweays dry with a dehumidifier. I hold at 50% humidity with a large water damamge fan blowing the room. This normally takes me four days and is to the poinht where you almost question if you dried it too much. However once you begin curing it draws the last bit of moisture from the stem and stalk and finishes to a sticky consistency that you want. It's the easiest most effective way to dry perfectly every time.


----------



## blizeek (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn, that sounds legit mogie, back in 2007. haha im trying that right now


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Apr 23, 2012)

good info in this thread.


----------



## Bud Grauer (May 23, 2012)

mogie said:


> NOTE: The following methods are for quick drying purposes only ...
> 
> ,*Microwave*
> When used on lower power settings (40-50%) can do an adequate job. Mind you it still tastes like crap and certainly not as potent as air-dried, but in a pinch it will work. Keep an eye on it and go for short 5- 10 second bursts.
> ...


In my experience, drying buds in the microwave is a bad idea (no matter how bad you are jonesing) because (it has happened to me 2-3 times this year until I stopped) the pot can get so hot that it sets the paper towel on fire. If I had not been standing right there watching it I could have set the kitchen on fire.

Sometimes the pot (usually stems I think) catches fire but just scorches the paper towel - makes a TERRIBLE STINK!


----------



## MonValleyKush (Jul 17, 2012)

If you want your bud looking like a wrinkled scrotum and tasting like hay, then by all means quick dry in a toaster, if you want magazine centerfold that tastes like candy ....take at least an extra 3 weeks to cure correctly.

You do all this work, get the best genetics, nutes and lights, air flow and then microwave your weed or dry it in a toaster. LOL 
turn your kind bud into schwag cause your jonesin LoL


----------



## zubey91 (Jul 17, 2012)

"If you want your bud looking like a wrinkled scrotum and tasting like hay, then by all means quick dry in a toaster, if you want magazine centerfold that tastes like candy ....take at least an extra 3 weeks to cure correctly.



HAHAHAHA! that is totally true!!!


----------



## Truncheon (Jan 14, 2013)

Buy a cheap electronic cigar humidistat. Cut, manicure, and dry your harvest according to your personal preferences. Drying time for me, inside a residence with an average humidity of 40-50, is about four days.

Nuggetize as you desire, and put into a closed container with the humidistat. Next day check humidity. If it's between 55 and 65 you're golden, leave the container closed and let it age. If it's under 55 you dried it too long, and you will not be able to cure as it lacks sufficient moisture. Just smoke it. 

If it's between 65 and 70, pop the top for a few hours. If it's over 70 spread the buds out on paper for a few hours.

Put them back into the container. Repeat until your humidity is between 55 and 65 and stable. Let it cure.


----------



## kryptoniteglo (Jan 15, 2013)

Still good info, glad this popped up again! Confirmed the way I'm going to be doing it!


----------



## Blow It By The Ohhh (Apr 3, 2013)

mogie said:


> Commercial growers take the colas from the plant and manicure them before drying. They usually dry them on a line, upside-down, which is fine.
> 
> However, usually airflow is forced, and temps too high, humidity too low. As soon as the buds are considered dry (usually a few days), it is sold. The reason for this behavior is the fact they are, as I said, commercial growers and in a constant hurry to exchange their buds for cash. Every minute counts and they don't want to 'waste' the space or the time needed for drying and curing. This results in harsh, grassy tasting weed that lacks the full-bodied flavor and smooth stone of properly dried and cured bud. To do it right:
> 
> ...


This guy is obviously an idiot. If you just hang it to dry then sell it, it would be shitty tasting bud. People who buy good weed through the black market want good tasting bud. And Legal growers for dispensaries will for sure always cure there bud. All bud is cured when it comes from a commercial grower. Putting it in jars in a separate room for a couple months isn't going to slow down there business, because they are already probably taking some out of the curing phase at that moment or sooner. Hopefully you are talking about mexican cartel weed then maybe you're riight.


----------



## dre8791 (Apr 16, 2013)

My problem is that I used to trim the leaves right after I harvest but I found that my bud dried too fast. When I went to cure it still retain the hay smell. Now when I harvest, I leave the foliage on until the buds are dry enough to harvest. The slower it takes your bud to dry the better. Just not too slow or you risk mold.


----------



## 91GT347 (May 10, 2013)

This is the info I was looking for. I have a question though. I learned most of my stuff from the growers guide, by Mel Frank. He says in there, that "curing is used in tobacco to enhance its bouquet, flavor, and texture. Because curing can degrade the active ingredients in marijuana, it's best left to the tobacco growers, and those who imagine their "improving" their grass." So does curing just help the taste ? I have always just manicured it, and put it in a dark, airy place. Between 60 and 80 degrees. It still taste good. The last one I harvested was some of the best tasting stuff I've ever had. Tasted like fruit punch with a slight after taste that reminded me of the White Widow I had. On another note. I read to cure it by just hanging it in the dark and have a steady stream of 70 degree air blowing on it with moderate humidity. This causes some of the starches to turn back to sugars. Giving it a boost in flavor.


----------



## tazz&indy (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for this most useful post, I got the best results ever from following it.


----------



## abyss13 (Oct 16, 2021)

Test #2 of paper towel wrap slow cure in process…(wait did he say paper towels WTF)?

Been curing bud past 3 yrs, different methods, but in general the same —
Cut plant remove fans & hang dry 7-8-9 days etc 
then
Trim plants Buds etc etc put in 10-20-30 etc mason jars burp burp burp 2x day etc pain in the ass opening all those jars…
So the wife says, hey use that cooler in the basement we never use to cure after the initial hang drying instead of the jars…”OK honey”
Well there is an old saying I won’t say here, but my version now is “once you go cooler you won’t go back” !!!
Yep take those dried plants to your liking & cut the bud branches off trim them up & place vertically bud top up or on screen racks put in the cooler place humidity gauge inside & shut it up & check next morning…I like to cure in the ~59-63% humidity range (Which also happens to be my final jarring or bagging for storage range as well)… open the cooler once a day for several minutes & close ain’t life easy…it is for me now! 
I’ll keep the Buds in the cooler for 4-6 weeks before storage.
((Of course “always” checking your humidity range)) 
Have cured about 2 Lbs now over time this way & f*ck the jars — Unless you only have a few jars, which is just fine or u simply are not bothered by having to open them daily.
33 flavor…
Well back to the paper towel test.
So I accidentally break a bud branch off one of my plants while checking on my Seeds
(This is a GSC auto cross bread seed 
producing plant).
Instead of putting it on my bud drying rack I initially use when I started growing, but use seldom now usually just for Hash curing.
I carried it up the stairs to my kitchen subconsciously, to get another cup of coffee.
Too lazy to walk back downstairs I simply wrap it up in the kitchen paper towels two sheets attached to each other… then I’m like I think I will just take this back downstairs and put it on the bud drying rack and see what happens…Now I’m thinking the paper towel is just going to extract the moisture quicker and I’ll have nothing but a over dried bud …WRONG…I forgot about it and then 10 days later went to get it when I bent over to the lower level of the drying rack my nose was like wow where’d the Hawaiian come from ???
The smell without even opening the paper towel was phenomenal, I’ve grown over 40 of these GSC auto plants and none have the odor like this one… then I open the paper towel and it was phenomenal again.
Dried about 80% or so…
A friend of mine who is a daily smoker and retired was picking me up that day to go see another friend.
I brought the bud with me and they smoked it. 
And it smoked just fine in a glass Chilum.
He honestly asked me where did you get the Hawaiian from smells like the old Maui Wowi from the 1970s. I then had to tell him it’s the same bud you’ve been smoking for the past two years…
So I explained to him what I did, I still don’t think he believed me. So here I am Test round two this time bigger and longer Buds wrapped up in the paper towels with the ends twisted and placed on the bud drying rack hanging in the closet… we will see in 10 days if it turns out the same.
Will I change my current drying/curing method 
NO I won’t. But, If this paper towel method seems to produce the same results I will definitely dry my Primo bud this way before the final cure.
((Also, when I first put the paper towel wrapped bud on the drying rack, I also placed another bud about the same size on the drying rack that was not wrapped in the paper towel, After 10 days compared to the wrapped bud, it was like 50% dryer and maybe 1/2 the odor if that. So I thought that was very interesting completely different result than I expected)) ???


----------

